
Get startup jobs by twitter feed - LukeG
http://twitter.com/startuplyjobs
======
bd
You can include company name in the tweet, trading-off few characters from the
job overview for more significant information.

For my Twitter job feed I use format: TITLE at COMPANY (LOCATION)

<http://twitter.com/Joblighted>

------
rcoder
I think it works better in the other direction: i.e., firms with openings
searching Twitter for users who tweet about the technologies they use.

This just seems like a severely size-limited RSS feed to me.

------
truebosko
Cool use of twitter from a pretty cool website :-)

